# Google Pagerank von 3 auf 0  alle seiten weg



## gm70 (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,


ich hebe eine Website mit sehr vielen unterseiten etc. und die seiten hatten ein Pagerank zwischen 1-3 und seit einem bestimmten tag ist die ganze domain nicht mehr gelistet und pagerank auf allen seiten 0.

wie geht das ?


----------



## Cheris (7. Februar 2005)

wahrscheinlich wurde deine Seite auf den index gestellt. Hast se eventuell vielleicht öfters eingetragen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Februar 2005)

Google indiziert die Seiten, die der Googlebot finden kann.
Der Googlebot kann keine Seiten finden, die sich hinter einer Flash-Navigation verstecken.
Also: Flash-Buttons entfernen.

Die Homepage an sich und das Impressum sind bei Google gelistet, aber wie du weißt
mit einem äußerst niedrigen Ranking.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Februar 2005)

Ähm blöde Frage: Woher weisst du jetzt, welche Domain er meint?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Februar 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ähm blöde Frage: Woher weisst du jetzt, welche Domain er meint?



*zingpoingfatz* Und schon bist du ein Kaninchen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Februar 2005)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *zingpoingfatz* Und schon bist du ein Kaninchen




Müssten wir nicht jetzt seinen Acount sperren oder dürfen Kanninchen bei uns registriert sein? Leider sagt die Netiquette dazu nichts genaues aus und leider auch nicht die Nutzungsregeln!


----------

